# Resources on Mormonism



## Pilgrim (Mar 2, 2009)

Has anyone read this book? I saw it in a bookstore today and I see that Tim Challies highly recommends it. 

Amazon.com: Mormonism Explained: What Latter-day Saints Teach and Practice: Andrew Jackson: Books


Are there any other books you would recommend on Mormonism, either ones addressing Mormonism specifically or as part of a larger work? Lord willing I will soon be leading a class on worldviews/world religions/cults, etc. and am in the research stage. 

I'm aware of several websites addressing Mormonism, but for those who have done research in the past, which ones did you find most helpful? 

I'll post other threads related to other cults, religions, etc.


----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 3, 2009)




----------



## Pilgrim (Mar 3, 2009)

Here are some websites that I've bookmarked. 

Mormonism Research Ministry
http://www.utlm.org/
Recovery from Mormonism - the Mormon Church (I'm guessing that this one will be less useful since it isn't an explicitly Christian site.)

Monergism LDS/Mormon page
AOMIN Mormon page
CARM Mormonism page


----------



## LawrenceU (Mar 3, 2009)

A must read is James White's Letters to a Mormon Elder.


----------



## Laura (Mar 9, 2009)

If you want to get inside the heads of Mormons (including converts, explaining why they converted), see these videos. Laypeople address questions about their experience with the religion. Be sure to have a box of tissues nearby.


----------

